# Any Smoke Pole Reports?



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Just wondering if the black powder group had a good first day. The weather had to great for this time of year. I know in the past it was generally very cold with snow.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

They were moving this morning our group needed to shuffle around the ones who have gotten a buck just saw bucks the ones Looking for bucks just saw doe but movement was non existent after 9 nothin but a squirrel this afternoon fantastic weather though great day to be in the woods 
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I got a nice doe at 10:40 am. She will eat good. Gonna try and get my boy's on some deer in the morning. good luck to anyone going in the morning.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Eight hours on stand zero deer seen. Five years ago that would have been unusual now much to common.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

9 hours and nothing.


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

Killed a button Buck (thought it was a Doe) around 8am, field dressed it, went to get the gator to haul it out, came back and a doe and another button buck standing 20 feet away from where my deer was laying. Went back around 2pm, walked 20 yards down my trail, saw another guy who hunts the land shoot and miss what i thought was a huge doe, and it didnt run, guy reloaded ( I had a shot but thought it would be rude to shoot it) second time after what seemed like 20 minutes he finally reloaded and took her down..when we walked up to it it also was a buck with no horns.. I didnt realize they had started losing their horns this soon, but this deer was way to big to be a button buck. Also I gotta find me one of those "repeating" muzzle loaders I heard being shot several times today.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Missed my chance at a big one... I saw 24 deer 2 bucks and 22 does. The does were 200yds from me on the wrong side of the road, it was the side that I cant hunt. The buck's I wish I had seen them 5 seconds earlier.. They were 70ishyd's away, but moved to thick stuff. SUCKS

Yea, I heard one of those guns also...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I worked today, but I had 6 buddy's go out all around NE Ohio. From their reports.. One got a small doe, one saw 3 deer and 4 others saw nothing. Shooting was minimal except for the discharges in the parking lots about quitting time.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I shot an old mature buck that had shed it's antlers a few weeks ago. It had already healed up. Always nice to harvest a mature buck, first one I've tricked. Not having the antlers doesn't matter to me as much as knowing I outsmarted the old guy.









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

My buddy got one, thought it was a nice doe.. instead it was a nice buck that had dropped his horns already! Already scabbed over, so been off for a little bit. The butcher said a couple had come in without racks. Thought it was awful early?


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

MY wife and I saw 9 does no shots and heard few shots around us we will try again in the AM


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

Killed a half rack 8 point around 8;15 this morning, Thought it was a big doe had its head down feeding in a weed field, It had dropped its one rack already, Was still bloody, Ranged the shot at 130 yards, Right thru the front shoulder, Sounded like a rifle shot when the slug hit the bone in the shoulder, Saw another 8 point, And 11 does, Going agian in the morning, Good luck everyone


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I found out Thursday that I can no longer hunt where I have for 16 years. I spent the days pulling stands. It was my last spot in Ohio. Guess I'll be saving money on licenses next year.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Got a big doe at 8 and did here a lot of shooting until 10.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

No Report, But 2 questions:

1. Does anyone know when they invented a Semi Auto Muzzle loader? Multiple time today I heard Multiple shots.

2. How Long is season in for?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I seen a gentleman using one those contraptions you are talking about i wounded a deer went on to his property and i had asked him if it was ok to track it ....He said sure ....I said to him you know its muzzleloader season rite ? He said yes , its my land owners muzzleloader "remington 1100" ohhh well he will get caught someday lol .....bad news deer went to next property over where no one can hunt asked land owner to get deer ....he told me to beep off in not so many words ........


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Amazing people would rather let a deer go to waste, then let someone go retrieve it...


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I dont understand that either. How can you not let someone retrieve a deer? I hunted all day didn't see a thing. My brother seen 4, none offered a shot.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Buddys buck its the same deer I ignorantly passed on on October, smh...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

BigDub007 said:


> I seen a gentleman using one those contraptions you are talking about i wounded a deer went on to his property and i had asked him if it was ok to track it ....He said sure ....I said to him you know its muzzleloader season rite ? He said yes , its my land owners muzzleloader "remington 1100" ohhh well he will get caught someday lol .....bad news deer went to next property over where no one can hunt asked land owner to get deer ....he told me to beep off in not so many words ........


If you could prove the deer went to his property, might have been a bonus to see if a warden could persuade him, to let him see if he could find it for ya.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

My group ended up with a scrubby old 8 and a doe I saw another buck a young six today but no doe's... I see doe's that I can take shots on during bow season but not gun or muzzelloader season that's just my luck 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I found out Thursday that I can no longer hunt where I have for 16 years. I spent the days pulling stands. It was my last spot in Ohio. Guess I'll be saving money on licenses next year.


Man I feel for you. I dread the day this happens to me. I am down to one woods that I hunt also. Best luck finding more.

As for the hunt, I was able to drop a nice doe around eight in the morning. Didn't hear many shots, but I wasn't out that long either.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw two nice young bucks late in the morning Saturday just before 11am. One was a 7 point and the other a 9 point. I am doe hunting so of course no does 

Went out this morning and went to a spot that is around a 700 yard walk give or take...got back there to the ladder stand and turned the wrong way and lost my back I've fought issues for the last 3.5 years and knew it would happen in the field eventually. I limped back miserably and got home..been laying on ice and a heating pad. All I had time left for was Muzzy season so my season is officially over...really wanted to get a doe too 

I am taking all the "I told you so" & "How many times have I told ya" from my wife in stride 

Good luck fellas...really wish I could get back out!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw this one this morning


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

very nice!!!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Way to go Kim, Great looking buck. It will make a beautiful mount.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No mount, quit that many years ago, already skull capped Jim

I do have some good video to post when I get back home Tuesday with a faster Internet connection


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Where is the ramrod for that gun Lundy?

I am sure it's a muzzleloader by the shape of the bolt and receiver, I'm not questioning your ethic....

It is not like anything I have seen. What kind is it? Looks pretty sharp.

As for multiple shots, remember, it is still waterfowl and small game season in some areas of the state.....I got all bent out of shape about a guy with multiple shots a few years ago then saw him later carrying two rabbits


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Where is the ramrod for that gun Lundy?
> 
> I am sure it's a muzzleloader by the shape of the bolt and receiver, I'm not questioning your ethic....
> 
> It is not like anything I have seen. What kind is it? Looks pretty sharp.


Muzzleloader??? What's that

It is a Savage smokeless muzzleloader with a custom 45 cal barrel. I don't hang the ram rod on the barrel of my MZ's. I carry a breakdown rod


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lundy said:


> Muzzleloader??? What's that
> 
> It is a Savage smokeless muzzleloader with a custom 45 cal barrel. I don't hang the ram rod on the barrel of my MZ's. I carry a breakdown rod


I hunted with a guy this weekend with the same gun. I loved it! I only seen 2 does all weekend!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I saw this one this morning


Congratulations on that super late season buck! Beautiful gun and a great photo! Well done...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I saw this one this morning


That's a keeper for sure, great job Kim. But I thought you were hunting Ohio, not PA gun


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

My daughter missed a 6 ptr tonight. Only one we saw all weekend.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go Lundy ! I'll be in Coshocton or Jefferson County the next two days.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job Kim. It's always neat to get a deer you have been watching. Great shot too. 
I saw 2 deer Saturday morning,4 deer that eve. Sunday I had 7 deer in and took a old 10 pt. at 8:15 that morning. Sure didn't feel like muzzy season with the warm weather.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> Nice job Kim. It's always neat to get a deer you have been watching. Great shot too.


For me that is starting to a mixed blessing. I need to start shooting deer that I don't know. I know it's weird but I feel a little remorse when I shoot a deer I know. I'm getting old and soft I guess.

I have hundreds of pics of him on trail cams. I worked very hard to actually see him, it took 11 days of hunting hard from multiple stands. When it happened it was kind of anti climatic. He came in to the feeder and I shot him at 90 yards, chip shot. I did have the video camera running when I shot him. I enjoyed the video I took of his buddy on Saturday evening at 50 yds more than shooting this one.

I have been fighting the emotion of knowing that I would have been just as happy, maybe more, to just video him and let him walk as I did by shooting him. The challenge was to see him not necessarily to shoot him.

I am wondering how many more years of shooting I have left in me. Call me a wuss, whatever, I just don't need to kill one any more to enjoy hunting.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Had 4 bucks and 4 doe come in right before dark sat evening already used my buck tag so I shot a doe


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Lundy,
Your last post was an interesting read. I think my dad is in the same situation as you. He owns 35 acres in western ny and always has 20-40 turkeys and 10-20 deer in his back yard. During the season he never gets one. For him, hunting is not about getting a deer, but more important things, family, nature, etc.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

[
I am wondering how many more years of shooting I have left in me. Call me a wuss, whatever, I just don't need to kill one any more to enjoy hunting.[/QUOTE]

I understand and also agree. I hunted very hard all season never took the safety off until yesterday morning and had a very enjoyable season just watching the deer. Last night I went to the garage to check the cooler temp and just stood there thinking about the buck with some sadness. I do like to eat jerky though. Hunting is still a true passion but the kill has lost some of the thrill it use to give me. 
By the way all the does I saw this year but one had yearlings with them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lundy said:


> For me that is starting to a mixed blessing. I need to start shooting deer that I don't know. I know it's weird but I feel a little remorse when I shoot a deer I know. I'm getting old and soft I guess.
> 
> I have hundreds of pics of him on trail cams. I worked very hard to actually see him, it took 11 days of hunting hard from multiple stands. When it happened it was kind of anti climatic. He came in to the feeder and I shot him at 90 yards, chip shot. I did have the video camera running when I shot him. I enjoyed the video I took of his buddy on Saturday evening at 50 yds more than shooting this one.
> 
> ...


i know just how you feel. i hunt with my 2 sons and 1 daughter n law and 1 friend. i like having alittle summer sausage but if it wasnt for hunting with these people i dont think i would even hunt any more. we only hunt the stink pipe season now. but next year my oldest son and me might start crossbow hunting. but if i do it will just be to spend the time with my son.

we hunt on state property, we could just hunt down at brookville. its only about a 1 hour drive. but i like all of us loading up and driving the 2 1/2 hr trip and camping for the weekend. i get alot more out of the trip with my family and friends than getting the deer. and i still enjoy shooting my stink pipe. sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,

Same thing here with the does with yearlings

Where are all of these yearlings getting eaten by coyotes, not here and there are bunches of coyotes


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Lundy, congrats on the buck. That's a pretty rack! 

Dad and I finally had some good hunting luck and good weather. The days we hunted during shotgun season were as miserable as I've ever hunted in. We hunt public land and it was real nice to see there was only 1 other guy hunting the section we were in compared to the 10 guys on opening day of gun season!

I got a shot at a small doe early in the morning, but rushed my shot and missed. After missing, I watched a 4 pointer that was following the doe walk into the open area. It looked right at me, probably seeing the smoke rising from my pole, and took off! The doe followed it, then an 8 pointer right after! Then, a spike a minute later walked by 20yds away while I'm still standing there with an empty gun! 

After they were gone, I met up with Dad and set up a deer drive. I let him be the stander since I messed up my chance. I was walking through the pine forest toward him when I see the 8 pointer walking down the road towards me! I ran down the hill to try and push it his way, but it took off down the lake shore. I continued the drive and jumped a doe. It stopped 30 yds away and I shot at it through the brush and it ran towards dad. It stopped and he shot at it and missed too! Now, we were both pretty disgusted with ourselves for missing shots we should have made! 

We moved on to another spot that I've named my honey hole. I've taken 6 deer from this spot now in 15 years of hunting this area. It's a section of pine trees bordering a road and a field on 3 sides. Dad pushes the deer out of the pine trees and I shoot them as they cross the creek down from the pine forest. If the deer are in there, they take this trail 9 out of 10 times. After they cross the creek the trail splits 3 ways and you can get a less than 20yd shot on any of the 3 trails. So, the deer followed the plan to a tee, ran down the hill, stopped at the creek, jumped across, trotted up the trail and I shot it at 10 yds! Thought it was a doe, but turns out it was a young buck that had lost its antlers already. It was a long deer, but hadn't filled out yet. We were just glad to get some meat in the freezer since dad didn't get one this year. He got another shot later in the day, but couldn't connect.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Our group saw a lot of deer this past weekend, including a couple of very nice bucks. We ended up shooting three does. I came back to the cabin to get dinner ready on Sunday (tortellini soup, baked chicken breasts, and shrimp), just as my buddy was showing up from a wrestling meet. Somehow, his smokepole got misplaced, so I told him to take mine. He went and met up with the group, and as he was setting up as a stander, a doe came trotting out towards him, and gave him a 15 yard shot. He laced it. His muzzleloading season lasted about five minutes. One of our does must have been grazed by an arrow or a bullet. It had a very fresh slice in it's skin, down to the muscle, about six inches long.

The ticks were still thick.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Lundy said:


> I have been fighting the emotion of knowing that I would have been just as happy, maybe more, to just video him and let him walk as I did by shooting him. The challenge was to see him not necessarily to shoot him.
> 
> I am wondering how many more years of shooting I have left in me. Call me a wuss, whatever, I just don't need to kill one any more to enjoy hunting.


First... Congrats on your buck! You waited on that deer! Secondly...I know how you feel. I've always said that it's about being out there..not about the killing. I'm there with you. Last year I let 3 really nice bucks walk at the end of the season. Did not shoot a buck last year(could have shot at least a dozen) and was just as happy to see them and not kill them. IT comes with age...were getting old! LOL


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck lundy and a very nice gun too!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Can't believe it but Dad and I saw 16 with 11 being bucks. Dad got the biggest he saw 7pt with a 1 inch dropper. I saw one nice eight and the rest were spike/forks.

Great weather. More deer than I have seen down there all season?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Can't believe it but Dad and I saw 16 with 11 being bucks. Dad got the biggest he saw 7pt with a 1 inch dropper. I saw one nice eight and the rest were spike/forks.
> 
> Great weather. More deer than I have seen down there all season?


Deer this time of year group up. You usually see a bunch or none. At least that is my experience. The shed buck I shot on Saturday was with three other bucks.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

6 deer this evening. 2 mommas and 4 kids. Still don't have it in me to shoot mom while the kids are watching.


----------

